# Knitting mate



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

This is a blast from the past.
They used to sell this. But, it is similar to comb knitting.




Dick


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I would love to try one,


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

They used to be advertised on the back of Quick & Easy Crochet.
I had seen them so many times.
Here is picture of the add on the back of one of the booklets that I got in the mail.
I was a subscriber to it.
Just covered up my old address.
20 piece kit includes:
9 patterns, 5 looms, 4 speed needles, 2 clamps, illustrated Step-By-Step instructions, 10 Year Warranty.
$21.95 + $4 post/hand
Rhode Island residents as 6% sales tax.
Canadian residents sent $27.95 US funds or $33.50 in Canadian.

Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

It was called KnittingPal on the back of the booklet.
Here is an older post on it.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-288351-1.html

Here is something on Facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/Knitting-Pal-Mate-264613173696763/

Dick


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

I still have my Knitting Pal. Originally got it to see if it would allow one handed knitting. It has a learning curve, mostly to control stitch uniformity, and some folks spent a great deal of time coming up with fancy stitches and amazing patterns. It works only for worsted or finer, won't handled chunky or nubbly or eyelash yarns (has to pass through the guide holes in the needles) but I once made lacy curtains by simply using pearl cotton instead of worsted. The machines are still occasionally available on eBay for US$25-35.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

That is way cool!!!! Never saw anything like that before. Thanks for sharing Dick!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I would love to try one,


I've been quite ill since March and just getting back to knitting. This intrigued me, so I went on a search. They can be found on Amazon, eBay and Etsy. I bought one for $15.00 buy it now on eBay, but average price is around $20.00 The one on Amazon was $17.00, I think. They look to be fun and would not require a lot of thinking - so I'm looking forward to getting mine this coming week. They all had shipping world wide and didn't seem out of sight on the postage costs.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I could have fun with that.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

deexer said:


> I could have fun with that.


I haven't set it up yet, but plan to do so after our Thanksgiving on Thursday. Looks to be sturdier than I thought it would be....good sign. :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks interesting


----------

